# mature student - part time study to become a primary teacher?



## dawnsurprise (29 Jul 2007)

does anyone know if you can study part time as a mature student to be a primary school teacher?


----------



## niceoneted (29 Jul 2007)

*Re: mature student - part time study for primary teacher?*

I seem to remember seeing a course in Dublin City University which is part time - this was recently as I was researching for secondary teaching. It might have been the HDip Ed. 
You could also try www.hiberniacollege.net which provides an online course for primary teaching although you do have a lot of in school teaching towards the latter end of the course which you would need time off for. The courses are expensive but I know some one who did it and they have gotten a full time job and are very pleased with the hours etc (she's a mum of 3). She did take a drop in wage as she had to start back down the ladder. 
Good luck with it.


----------



## Haille (30 Jul 2007)

*Re: mature student - part time study for primary teacher?*

I would imagine Hibernia's online course with be the nearest you are looking for.Most other mature students would be attending full time B.Ed. course or 1.5 year post grad. course.again full time.


----------



## dawnsurprise (30 Jul 2007)

*Re: mature student - part time study for primary teacher?*

is the hibernias online course not for qualified teachers????


----------



## Haille (31 Jul 2007)

*Re: mature student - part time study for primary teacher?*

Hibernia's course is mainly for those with primary degrees ,some may have H.Dip in Ed. but not necessary


----------



## peteroneillj (31 Jul 2007)

*Re: mature student - part time study for primary teacher?*

plus also some irish/english/maths restrictions with the hibernia course but think these are requirements of all hdip in educ/primary school teacher courses


----------



## dawnsurprise (1 Aug 2007)

*Re: mature student - part time study for primary teacher?*

have no third level qualifications yet,
want to return to college to become a primary school teacher
can this be done part time?


----------



## Haille (1 Aug 2007)

*Re: mature student - part time study for primary teacher?*

Are you applying as a mature student.? Most of the Irish teacher training colleges only offer full time course. You could try the U.K.or check are there other online courses.  I am assuming most of Hibernias online students have primary degrees.I know one person who did Hibernias course and they had a primary degree.  You could apply for an evening B.A course in one of the universities in the hope that when finished you could then apply for the online primary course or post grad course in one of the teacher training colleges though these usually require C in Higher level Irish.


----------

